# Golden Retriever Mason's 2-year-old Birthday Celebration Video



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

I made this mini video to celebrate Mason's 2-year-old birthday last Friday. It captures all the fun and impressive moments that we shared in the second year of his life. For me, Mason is not a pet, he is family. I don't know whether I will be able to lucky enough to have human kids, but I am so grateful to have him to be my furry baby in my life. I would like to record our time together. In that way, I will always have something about him to look back and cherish. Hope you like it!=)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a wonderful video, so beautifully put together. Happy Birthday Handsome Mason!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Mason!

Great video, he's a handsome boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a wonderful video! Happy Birthday, Mason!


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Great video Hydi. Happy Birthday Mason!!!


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

Awww thank you! He is very special to us!=)


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for watching! He really is handsome and sweet!=)


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you!!! i am glad you like it! Mason says "woof", meaning "thank you" in his vocabulary. lol


----------



## Hydi (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you!!! He enjoyed his birthday very much!!!=P


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday, Mason!


----------

